# Looking for a Builder to do chain link fencing Alicante area



## tombarber (Feb 29, 2016)

Hi,

I'm trying to locate a builder to do some chain link fencing for some of my plots in Finca Terol, Tibi.

I'm having no luck with so many builders who wont travel there, and I cant find any close.

I'd really appreciate your help!!!!

Thank you.

Tom.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

tombarber said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm trying to locate a builder to do some chain link fencing for some of my plots in Finca Terol, Tibi.
> 
> ...


Joking aside, have you got your licence yet?

Any metal works will be able to do this for you rather than a builder - have you looked in yellow pages or on Google?


----------



## tombarber (Feb 29, 2016)

snikpoh said:


> Joking aside, have you got your licence yet?
> 
> Any metal works will be able to do this for you rather than a builder - have you looked in yellow pages or on Google?




Hi, thanks for your reply. What licence do you mean? Do i need a licence to fence off my land?

I appreciate you taking the time to answer, thanks for that!

Tom


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

As always - ask any neighbours.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

tombarber said:


> Hi, thanks for your reply. What licence do you mean? Do i need a licence to fence off my land?
> 
> I appreciate you taking the time to answer, thanks for that!
> 
> Tom


... absolutely you do! You need a licence to cough in Spain, or so it seems.

An acquaintance of mine chain linked his land and was then fined and told to remove it as he didn't have permission from the town hall

... be warned! Some areas may be different though.


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

tombarber said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm trying to locate a builder to do some chain link fencing for some of my plots in Finca Terol, Tibi.
> 
> ...


Hi ,

May be able to help , please send me a private message 

Cheers Tony 

Agost


----------

